# Sportsman Steel



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

I have been shooting Remington Sportsman Steel for a few years now. I bought a few cases about three years ago and have been shooting them since. They are the black ones that were priced pretty reasonable. I thought they were the best shells i ever shot.

I've been pretty excited and have started gearing up for this fall and realized I need to get some more shells. Well since I haven't shopped for shells in three years or so I'm just wondering if they are still the best shell for their money or if they even make them anymore? I was just at Scheels and it looks like they mostly have only the Winchester Xpert shells, which I have shot years ago when they were like 7 bucks a box and I didn't like them.

I typically shot the sportsman steel that were 12 ga 3 in 1 1/4 oz shells that shot something like 1400 or 1450 fps. Just looking to see what anyone that knows more about the latest shells might have for advice. Thanks for any help.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Kent fasteel. Three inch 2's for close honkers and all snows and ducks. 1's or BB's for honkers.

I do shoot alot of xpert 3 inch 4's for ducks with good excellent results.

All shot through a carlson extended full choke.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Get some Black Cloud!!!!! You will love it, the birds fold like a lawn chair. The only thing is if you use a pattern Master choke don't do black cloud, they don't go well together. Otherwise they are the best shells on themarket for steel. :sniper:


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

I realize they black cloud are awesome shells, but there is no way I'm paying over $20 a box.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

You can find them on sale online. It is worth it IMO bec you use less shells killing wounded birds. With the prices on everything going up the difference in price you will pay for a far inferior shell might not be worth it.


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

well after a lot of reading about the black cloud, the only people I can find that don't like it, don't like it because it puts too big of holes in the breasts. so if you can show me where to find it on sale, i'll buy it.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Try this website.

http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

Well that website doesn't have it for less than $20 a box, soooo that was pointless.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I have heard about the devastating relsutls of black cloud but I can kill almost as many with Kent shells or any other brand if I call them into range. And an extra 5 bucks a box can go a long way when you get a case or two at a time. Thats an extra tank of gas right now??


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Exactly, $50 more a case is well, half a tank of gas for me.

Kent kills em just as dead if I do my part. And for a heck of alot cheaper too.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

goldfishmurderer said:


> I realize they black cloud are awesome shells, but there is no way I'm paying over $20 a box.


 Federal Premium Black Cloud Steel
FREE SHIPPING
PWB142 Black Cloud 12-gauge, 3-inch, 1-1/4-oz 1450 fps

A Case Consists of 10 boxes of 25, 250 Shells total.
Sizes available BBB, BB, 2, 3, 4

Price: $199.99

Thats not over $20 a box it is right at, I never said it was under i gave you a website where you could find a great deal on great shells, look around maybe you will find some shells that you like.


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree with you guys, i don't have too much of a problem shooting with my shells. I would rather save the money for gas and have just as many shells. I make do with what i have.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Federal Premium.......Red box is what I shoot.

The sportsmans are also out there. decoy them with in 25 yards and anything will work.

:beer:


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

sportsman are still out their and they are all i shoot. cheap and they pattern the best out of my pattermaster. I've never had a problem with them and have been shootin them since they come out. Although i dont like the high speed i like the 3" 1 3/8 oz # 2's for ducks. :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Just picked up a case of 2 3/4" 3 shot for duck hunting!


----------



## The Warden (Jul 2, 2005)

You can get Sportsman's at Cabela's this year. Since spring I've had a hard time finding them, I'm glad they're in the new waterfowl catalog from Cabela's. It still saddens me that just 3 years ago I bought my first case of them at $7 a box; I just paid over 12 for my latest order. I say if they work for you, use them.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Just a heads up Walmart is cheaper than Cabelas


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

I was at Cabela's last week and saw that they were $12 a box, well I got them at Mills Fleet Farm yesterday for $10 a box for 3 inch and $14 a box for 3 1/2 inch. The special is only running until Sat the 23rd. Definitely the best deal out there.


----------



## Hooked4life (Oct 25, 2007)

After shooting a case of the cheaper stuff you'll have saved enough to go buy a Patternmaster, and you'll be ahead. Black Cloud isn't necessary. Just shoot #2 steel through a PM and you can kill decoying ducks & geese

Just my .02


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm hearing all you guys talk about the patternmasters and I'm wondering, what is the big advantage in using a pm choke? I read the website that patternmaster has and they basically say that the job of their choke is to reduce the length of the shot string, which is understandable. So what I'm asking is, should I get a Long Range PM choke if I am shooting 3" at ducks and 3 1/2" at geese without changing the tubes? They way they say it is using the long range tube with 3 1/2" instead of an extended will just make the pattern more modified, which sure wouldn't bother me for shooting at geese.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Pattern Master doesnt even compare to a Drake Killer choke. go to drakekiller.com. I had the extended pattern master and the patterns dont even compare to the drake killer!! I would say call kevin at custom gun works he will get you setup for shooting!! And he will tell you everything you need to know about shells and patterns!


----------



## mlrdklr (Jul 11, 2008)

I went to Wal-Mart on the last part of season because i was dead out of shells...Saw those sportsman steel for like $8.50 a box and figured i would give them a shot....WOW for $8.50 i had no problem with them heck i will buy them again and i saw them just last night at wal-mart and guess what the price is still the same...i look at it like this if i shoot those i can buy 2 boxes....for the price of 1 box of black clouds and kill just as many birds....just my .02

And if you gotta shoot your birds at 40 to 50 yards alot and this is the reason you buy black clouds i think i would be changing something in my spread....Bring em in close boys... its cheaper.


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

forgot to say that i was talking about Kent Fasteel

The best shell i've seen for the money hands down. I don't shoot a ton, but a case and a half a season is enough for me(its about all I can find time to shoot :eyeroll: ) They have the best knockdown power you can find for less than 20 bucks a box, I think you can find 'em for about 125 a case on Ebay.


----------



## limitsbynoon (Aug 25, 2008)

I used Black Cloud in the spring for Snow goose hunting, I found that it was very effective for killing but was extremely dirty, it plugged both of the Extrema 2's I had with, and the other guy had a Benelli SBE and a Monefeltro and plugged both of those as well, it turned all of the guns into single shots and we had to clean them for 1 1/2 hours each night. I went back to Rem Nitro Mags, was usind Kent but had a ton of misfires 2 years ago and keep finding myself going back to the Rem Nitro - I have never had a bad experience with the Nitro's.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

goldfishmurderer said:


> I'm hearing all you guys talk about the patternmasters and I'm wondering, what is the big advantage in using a pm choke? I read the website that patternmaster has and they basically say that the job of their choke is to reduce the length of the shot string, which is understandable. So what I'm asking is, should I get a Long Range PM choke if I am shooting 3" at ducks and 3 1/2" at geese without changing the tubes? They way they say it is using the long range tube with 3 1/2" instead of an extended will just make the pattern more modified, which sure wouldn't bother me for shooting at geese.


Some guys like the PM, some dont. Ive heard the new ones are crap.

For steel, it is a great idea though to go with one of the "extended" tubes. The ones that stick out a bit from the muzzle.

I shoot a carlson extended full, and have great patterns from 20-40 yards, and is still adequate at 50. Not as tight as a PM, but I like to get em in close.

Its also nice as its not to expensive. A buddy of mine got a PM, shot over $100 worth of different shells through it, just to find out it wouldnt pattern any of em worth a crap.


----------

